# Rabbit ate chocolate! Urgent!



## A & B (Mar 25, 2019)

So I had some mini chocolate donuts and a marshmallow chocolate cookie on Bugs' cage. He managed to jump up there and ate 3/4 of the cookie, and at least half a donut, if not more. It's a ton of chocolate. I read that rabbits will die when eating chocolate. I feel so dumb that I didn't realize how high he could jump. Should I get him to the vet today? I need to know soon as I have school soon.


----------



## Zuzanna (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes , make sure he eats loads of hay and veggies to get it out of his system as quick as possible. the vet should give him some meds to discharge it as soon as possible but try to keep him eating and drinking.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

I doubt there was enough real chocolate on those mini donuts or cookie to be a concern. (The chocolate on those mini donuts is just a thin coating and is more sugar and shortening-type stuff than actual chocolate.)

I had a rabbit get into the presents under the Christmas tree once (when we had a pet sitter) and "unwrap" chocolate bars. He ate a bit but ended up being fine. I think they have to eat quite a bit before it could be lethal.

Just feed lots of hay and keep an eye out.


----------



## A & B (Mar 25, 2019)

Okay, thanks! My mom just went home to check on him and she said he's acting normal. Bunnies get into everything!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

Glad to hear! That same rabbit of mine was a real stinker for getting into things. He routinely went into the pantry if the kids didn't shut it tight. He would help himself to open potato chip bags. I'd walk in the pantry to see his back end sticking out of potato chip bag! (No wonder he was 9 lbs!)

He would beat the dog to food that fell on the floor when the kids were little. He ate a piece of salmon once and even a piece of sausage!!


----------



## A & B (Mar 25, 2019)

I just got home, and there's what looks like diarrhea in his veggie bowl. I don't know what to do. The vet closes at 5, and I think I'm gonna bring him in. What do you guys think?


----------



## bhabydihmonds (Mar 25, 2019)

he will be fine, next time make sure to put up your food. make sure he keeps eating hay


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 26, 2019)

Is that actually diarrhea or just poops that have gotten soggy in the left over veggie water/moisture?

I had a rabbit once knock over a trash can just so he could get into some foil-wrapped chocolate/peanut butter easter candy that was over a year old and *VERY* expired. Crazy rabbit ate some of it, foil and all! A little bit of chocolate isn't good for them, but it's not the end of the world. However, if your (bunny) parental instincts are telling you to worry then it's never a bad idea to consult your vet either over the phone or by going in person. I realize I'm about 12 hours late joining this topic, but I hope your bunn is doing well by now!


----------



## A & B (Mar 26, 2019)

I ended up calling my vet and she said she could give him some antibiotics to help it pass, but after hearing about how your bunnies were fine after a while I decided against bringing him in because I didn't want to spend the money on a vet visit and antibiotic and have him be fine today. She said that as long as he's eating and drinking, he should be fine. She also told me to give him some critical care if I felt it was needed. He was being a sweetie and giving me kisses for the first time in a few weeks. He was looking at the spot on his cage that he got the food from too. He didn't learn apparently!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 27, 2019)

They never do. Layne knocked over that same trashcan (a nearly 3' tall kitchen one) the next day looking for more foil-wrapped stale chocolate, lol.


----------

